# Similar music to "Le Chant des Templiers"?



## Andante Largo

I am looking for similar, sacred, in Latin language music to "Le Chant des Templiers" performed by Ensemble Organum. I mean very similar i.e. Medieval manly choirs, without high voices but also without extremely low voices like a basso profondo. Anyone know/recommend something like this?

Example from "Le Chant des Templiers":


----------



## caracalla

Your best bet is to explore Ensemble Organum's other recorded repertoire, which is reasonably extensive. Another recent release of theirs is 'Compostela', with chant from the same period as the Templar album. No high voices, and basso profundo in some tracks but not others. Their most famous recording is of Machaut's 'Messe de Nostre Dame', which is 14thC, though the mass sections are interspersed with earlier chant.

Bjorn Schmelzer's Graindelavoix have a similar approach (and repertoire) to Marcel Peres and Ensemble Orangum. I don't think you'll find any of their albums are entirely free of high voices and BP, but there are many individual tracks which should fit the bill.


----------



## Andante Largo

I explored Ensemble Organum repertoire yet before. As you wrote "Compostela" and "Messe de Nostre Dame" are most similar. However, assuming this topic I was counting on suggestions containing other artists. As for Graindelavoix, this is not the level of similarity I expect, but thanks for your interest. I know that's not easy to find such music, because I have already searched on my own, without results. That's why I put hope in this forum now.


----------



## Josquin13

For the most part, I can't give you specific Templar chants, etc., but I can offer a list of ensembles where you're most likely going to find what you're looking for.

The first recording that comes to mind is a 3 disc Naxos compilation set, entitled "Music from the Time of the Templars", and if you have Amazon Prime, you can listen to the set in its entirety for free. It's on You Tube, as well:

Of particular interest, Disc 2 is devoted to "Music of the Church": 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...IN=B002YNB01O&linkCode=as2&tag=templarfavs-20

Apart from Ensemble Organum, here are some other notable groups that have recorded music from the Crusades & the Gothic Age (or Age of the Cathedrals):

Early Music Consort of London, David Munrow
Studio der frühen Musik, Thomas Binkley
Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard
Red Byrd
Orlando Consort
Medieval Ensemble of London, Peter & Timothy Davies
Hilliard Ensemble
Theatre of Voices, Paul Hillier
Gothic Voices, Christopher Page
Graindelavoix, Bjorn Schmelzer
Sequentia
New London Consort, Philip Pickett
Alla Francesca 
Diabolus in Musica, Antoine Guerber
Ensemble Musica Nova, Lucien Kandel
Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall

Presently, I don't have time to go through all of the albums by these groups that I've listed below, to see if they include music that fits into what you're looking for, but they may--at least in parts. Although some of the groups do include women singers (at times), so you might want to rule those out, if they're not "manly" enough for you. Plus, the music can get transposed up. I also may have listed some albums where the music is a bit later than what you're looking for, time-wise, considering that the Templar order officially ended in 1312.

So, we're roughly talking about two centuries of music to explore, and therefore it's going to take a fair amount of sampling on your part to find exactly what you're looking for:

--"Millennium: Music from the Middle Ages", disc 1: Early French Polyphony: Eleventh Century Organa and Tropes, Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard: the 1st disc in this set is comprised of the earliest French Polyphony from the 1000s. It may be a bit early for the Knights Templar, but it's still worth hearing I think:




https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-P...gilles+binchois&qid=1588616773&s=music&sr=1-5
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...t-du-puy-les-premieres-polyphonies-francaises

--Crusader's Song: "Pax in Nomine Domini", Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall (from a two hybrid SACD set entitled "Jerusalem"): 



--Crusader's Song: Chevalier, Muit Estes Guartiz, 1146, Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall (from "Jerusalem"):



--Conductus: O Totius Asie - Anonymous (S. XIII), Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall (from "Jerusalem"): 




--The Age of the Cathedrals, Theatre of Voices, Paul Hillier: 




--"Music of the Crusades", David Munrow, Early Music Consort of London: 




--"Ja Nus Hons Pris" (Templar Chant of Richard the Lionhearted--granted, the song is in old French, & not Latin, but I thought I'd throw it in here, since it relates so directly to the Crusades), Modo Antiquo: 




--Richard Coeur de Lion, Troubadours et trouveres, Alla Francesca, Emmanuel Bonnardot, Brigette Lesne (again, most of this music from the Crusades is in old French, & not Latin, so you may want to bypass this recording): 



.

--"Music for the Lion-Hearted King", Gothic Voices, Christopher Page: 
https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDH55292
https://www.amazon.com/Music-Lion-H...g+gothic+voices&qid=1588707537&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Music-Lion-H...g+gothic+voices&qid=1588707537&s=music&sr=1-2

--"Music of the Gothic Age", Early Music Consort of London, David Munrow:
Perotin, Sederunt principes, from "Music of the Gothic Age": 



Leonin, Gaude Maria Virgo, from "Music of the Gothic Age": 



Perotin, Viderunt omnes: from "Music of the Gothic Age": 



The complete "Music of the Gothic Age" recording: 




--Canto gregoriano, les tone de la musique, Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominque Vellard: 




https://www.amazon.com/gregoriano-m...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1588616513&sr=1-4

--"Chant Wars", Sequentia: 




--"Salve Regina: Gregorian Chant": Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of Saint-Maurice & Saint-Maur, Clervaux:




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7990366--salve-regina-gregorian-chant

--Perotin & L'Ecole de Notre Dame, Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominque Vellard: 




--Magister Leoninus, Red Byrd & Capella Amsterdam, volume 1: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7982430--magister-leoninus
--Magister Leoninus, Red Byrd & Yorvox, volume 2: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7982332--magister-leoninus-volume-2

--Polyphonies oubliees (four centuries of French polyphonic chant--there might be music early enough in this 2 CD set, but I'm not sure), Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominque Vellard: 




--The School of Notre Dame, Orlando Consort: 




--Clemens Deus Artifex, La Main Harmonique, Frédéric Bétous: 



https://www.allmusic.com/album/clemens-deus-artifex-mw0002356777

--Messe de Nostre Dame, Guillaume Machaut, Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominque Vellard: 




--Messe de Notre Dame, Guillaume Machaut, Ensemble Musica Nova, Lucien Kandel: 




--"Music from the Time of the Crusades" (a 2 CD compilation set): 
https://www.amazon.com/Music-Time-Crusades/dp/B000FKP56O

--Hilliard Ensemble, Perotin: 




--Confréreies: Devotional songs by Jaikes de Cambrai: Graindelavoix, Bjorn Schmelzer:




https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...freries-devotional-songs-by-jaikes-de-cambrai

--Carmina Gallica, Latin Songs of the 12th century, Diabolus in Musica, Antoine Guerber: 




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7934697--carmina-gallica

--"Paris Expers Paris", Ecole de Notre-Dame, 1170-1240: Diabolus in Musica, Antoine Guerber: 




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7950315--paris-expers-paris-paris-eithout-equal

--Polyphonies de Notre-Dame de Paris XIIe et XIIIe siécles, Diabolus in Musica, Antoine Guerber: 




--"Mary Star of the Sea", Gothic Voices--"Sancta Maria virgo": 




--Motets: The Cambrai manuscript A 410, Graindelavoix, Bjorn Schmelzer:




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8048091--motets-the-cambrai-manuscript-a-410

--Ce Diabolic Chant, Medieval Ensemble of London, Peter & Timothy Davies (again, these songs are mostly in old French & not Latin, but it's remarkable music...): 




--Carmina Burana ("Songs from Beuern" in Latin), New London Consort, Philip Pickett: 

















Lastly, have you considered these further Medieval discs from Ensemble Organum? (EDIT: I see you've already addressed this question, with another poster):


















I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Andante Largo

Thank you for your time Josquin13 and many proposals, which orbit around what I am looking for. However, they are still too far away for me.
Well, I have to enjoy the works of Ensemble Organum with the greater pleasure, because it seems that they are quite unique.


----------

